

Romney Contribution Page uses jQuery flipCounter with Hardcoded Values  - stevewilhelm
https://gist.github.com/4004142
https://www.mittromney.com/donate/seven-in-seven
======
bsimpson
Who cares?

Maybe they look at the donation amounts every day and update a variable on
that page. It's a simple solution that accomplishes their goal and doesn't
require an expert to set up the JS socket needed to keep it live updated.

This link doesn't teach me anything interesting about startups, technology, or
even the election for that matter. An elementary solution to a design problem
on a politician's donation page doesn't impugn the politician in the
slightest.

Whether or not your for or against a particular candidate isn't my concern,
but this seems like you're trying to create a political scandal over nothing
in an entirely inappropriate venue.

------
electrichead
It is common practice to separate server and client side code like this. The
back end just outputs the result of the query into the javascript.

